# Advice Needed on Rehoming My Horse.



## Morv (14 March 2009)

I found out yesterday the my mare can no longer be ridden! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Which, considering she was out competing a month ago was quite a shock! 

I was just wondering if anyone had any insight to santuaries across the UK (preferably Scotland) that may take her. Indy is a 2 year old thoroughbred mare who has degenerative suspentionary ligament disease along with fused spavin and a chipped bone in the hock area on one of her hind legs  (And yes this horse was sound up until 3 weeks ago which myself, friends and the vets cannot get away with!) 

So anyway I already have one retired horse and can't really afford to keep Indy as a pet as well so I was wondering if anyone had any idea of a santuary for her to go to? She may be eligable for an exracehorse santuary.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## teddyt (14 March 2009)

Im not sure i understand why you can afford her as a competition horse but not as a pet?


----------



## Grey_Eventer (14 March 2009)

good luck as ive tried that with our horse whos 17, and most places are full and if theyre not they are retirment centres that are very expensive. weve decided to just kepp him now as theres not much else we can do. i tried the ex-racehorse sancttuary as per usual they were full, but good luck, sorry not much help! but i would email any centres you can find, just type it into google!


----------



## rema (14 March 2009)

Is her age correct??It says she is a 2 year old?.


----------



## magicgirl (14 March 2009)

I an sorry to hear the bad news about your horse. If she was mine  and I was confident that the vet had made a correct diagnosis then I would be thinking about having her PTS.  In this economic climate sanctuarys are full to overflowing and don't have the resourses to cope.  More and more owners are going to have to face the fact that being PTS is an alternative that can not be dismissed easily.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (14 March 2009)

a 2yr old??
do you mean 12?


----------



## scotsmare (14 March 2009)

Is the age correct - if she is only 2 then was she a race horse?  If prognosis is that bad then sorry but I would be considering PTS.


----------



## Morv (14 March 2009)

Oh I was wondering how long it would take a for a childish reply to kick in....

Well for one I don't really need to justify that to a stranger but seeing as you asked 'oh so nicley'..... I feel that horses have to be enjoyed and I don't really keeping two horses as pets a pleasure. I have also been stuggling financially recently what with being a student and having two horses as it is so maybe this has happened for a reason!

 Thank you very much for your helpful post.


----------



## Morv (14 March 2009)

Sorry sorry 12!! And I thought the way the vet was talking at first I though she may have 1 yr or so left but he said she could live a long and happy life out in the feild.

AND Thank you very much for your helpful posts and yes she could live a long happy life in the feild but as some of you say being PTS may have to be an option if, within a few months we can't find anywhere.

Thanks again.


----------



## scotsmare (14 March 2009)

Would she be useful as a broodmare?


----------



## faerie666 (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh I was wondering how long it would take a for a childish reply to kick in....

Well for one I don't really need to justify that to a stranger but seeing as you asked 'oh so nicley'..... I feel that horses have to be enjoyed and I don't really keeping two horses as pets a pleasure. I have also been stuggling financially recently what with being a student and having two horses as it is so maybe this has happened for a reason!






 Thank you very much for your helpful post. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't think it was a childish reply, but a genuine question.  I really think you should consider having her put down if she's as knackered as you say she is. Hardly fair palming her of onto a rescue centre for them to pay vet bills instead.


----------



## teddyt (14 March 2009)

Yes, horses should be enjoyed but it is a two way thing. Because she is no longer able to be ridden doesnt mean she should be passed off for someone else to deal with. That is selfish and has no regard for the welfare of the horse. She is your resonsibility, not anyone elses. She has no future with those injuries. She should be PTS not passed off on a charity or otherwise. Do the decent thing if you cant afford her.
I dont think its childish to put my horses needs before my own. I think its the reality of owning horses and genuinely caring for their welfare, whether it suits me or not


----------



## hellybelly6 (14 March 2009)

I would have to agree that in this financial climate, the kindest thing would be pts.  

Personally, I would find keeping any number of horses as pets a pleasure, I cant seem to get enough of horses.  It would not do for us all to be the same though.

I feel that charities are there to help horses in need/trouble rather than to care for horses which are no longer wanted.

I suppose you could try the usual suspects, Redwings, WHW, SSPCA etc


----------



## Flame_ (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

 I feel that horses have to be enjoyed and I don't really keeping two horses as pets a pleasure. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with you 100%. But have the balls to PTS, don't try dumping her on a charity.


----------



## quirky (14 March 2009)

Late last year, I looked at re-homing my 9 yr gelding with a sanctuary. They said they would only take him if he was able to be rehabilitated and got a history from my vets.
They would have taken him but in the end, I decided to have him pts as 6 months box rest (which they would have given him) would have sent him stir crazy. 

It was a sad decision but the best one for the horse in the end.

Good luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Ziggy_ (14 March 2009)

If you have no desire to keep her as a pet then do the responsible thing and have her PTS. Charities and sanctuaries are full to bursting as it is.


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2009)

I think we're all aware that the credit crunch is having a dire affect on the horse owning industry - with many people no longer able to keep their horses any longer because of loosing their jobs etc.

Sanctuaries are therefore full to overspilling, and my understanding is that many (if not all ) have had to close their doors to all but the most desparate of needs.

You must be devastated at the news that your horse can no longer be ridden - but bottom line is if you can afford to keep her whilst she was rideable, then you can afford to keep her now that she's not.  

I was put under enormous pressure a few years ago to try and rehome my horse in a sanctuary after she sustained a devastating injury to a tendon.  

I felt very strongly that this was not what sancturaries are for - and made the heartbreaking decision to have her PTS.  I'm not sayint that this is what you should do with your horse - but I would be very, very suprised if any sanctuary would take her.

You may be able to find somewhere locally that is looking for a companion, which will make keeping her cheaper for you perhaps.


----------



## Sooty (14 March 2009)

That is so much more polite and helpful than anything I could have written. You have no idea how many replies I have typed and deleted.


----------



## scotsmare (14 March 2009)

There is a story in the Daily Mail today about how sanctuaries are closing their doors to all but urgent welfare cases - there has apparently been a five fold increase in people seeking their services.


----------



## Ali2 (14 March 2009)

Agree with AmyMay.  

Been in a similar situation and for us PTS was the most responsible option.


----------



## Fizzimyst (14 March 2009)

PTS or as a companion. Someone might take the horse on as company for their own


----------



## Chestnuttymare (14 March 2009)

Morv, making a few enquiries for you. Is she an ex racehorse, if so who was her trainer/owner?


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a story in the Daily Mail today about how sanctuaries are closing their doors to all but urgent welfare cases - there has apparently been a five fold increase in people seeking their services. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-...fford-keep.html


----------



## scotsmare (14 March 2009)

Thanks Amy May


----------



## Shilasdair (14 March 2009)

QR
I think, Morv, that you need to do the responsible and moral thing, and have her PTS yourself, rather than hoping an overflowing charity will take her off your hands.
I think you are looking after your interests, not hers, otherwise.
You owe her more.
S


----------



## junior_7178 (14 March 2009)

Again as others have said,im not sure of the best words to write,but would like to echo a few of the others.

My 17 year old Hunter was retired about 6 months ago due to a tendon injury.i was devasteated that he wouldnt be rideable again (for him and for me) and started advertising him as a companion,but i was willing to pay all his feed,vets,insurance costs etc...just wanted the home for him as i couldnt afford livery for two......yes i bought another one shortly after he was retired without realy thinking it through financialy.

I phoned around many of the sancturies/charities to see if anyone could help re-home him,but i must point out i wasnt trying to palm him off on someone else....i purley wondered if they might have contacts/or people looking for companions.
It turns out (again as many others have said) that the charities are all at bursting point and not taking rehoming cases.

After a few days i began to get a concious that i was trying to give away a horse to a charity claiming i couldnt afford to keep it....when i was able to afford to keep the one that was rideable.
I decided there and then that i'd make some some sacrifices ad have less lessons and less competitions and find the money too keep the old man on grass livery for as long as he lives.When i bought him,i bought a commitment,and thats one i shall now keep.
He lives out now 24/7 with another old man and is as happy as ever,i still go and see him every day and cant belive i was trying to give him away just because he couldnt give me what i wanted.

I will now say this out of experience,not bitchyness or anything like that...but if your struggling financialy,and have another horse that could be sold...prehaps you should think about selling that one.

I dont mean that to sound how it does,but im not very good at explaining myself.I can tell you now you wont have any joy with any sancuaries or charities on the basis you cant afford to keep it,especialy when you can afford to keep another one.I hope you soon feel how i did and find him a nice field to live in with a friend and regret ever thinking about giving him/her away just because he couldnt please you any longer.


----------



## junior_7178 (14 March 2009)

And please dont have the poor bugger PTS unless the vet reccomends it on medical grounds.


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
And please dont have the poor bugger PTS unless the vet reccomends it on medical grounds. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I was about to commend you on a superb post - but you just spoilt it


----------



## Shilasdair (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
And please dont have the poor bugger PTS unless the vet reccomends it on medical grounds. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Disagree. 
It's far more responsible, and kinder to have a horse PTS than to flog it round in a spiral of increasing suffering, and dissatisfied owners, until eventually it'll be PTS anyway, or sent to France for meat.
It is quality of life, not quantity of years that really matters.
S


----------



## Cuffey (14 March 2009)

Blood bank?
Bonnybridge
Is a possible option--living in a herd situation, care will be basic but they definitely dont starve.  You must have a proper loan agreement in place though and they will not be interested to keep your horse into old age.
Sorry it probably is not what you want to hear but sanctuaries are full and if you cant afford to keep an unrideable horse, neither can others.


----------



## JumpingJack1 (14 March 2009)

Well I was all sympathetic and all to your plight, very hard decision but I have to say surely it isnt childish to take responsibility for an animal even when he/she no longer serves the purpose we want.

There are plenty of hobbies not involving live animals if we dont want that responsiblity


----------



## Shilasdair (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Blood bank?
Bonnybridge
Is a possible option--living in a herd situation, care will be basic but they definitely dont starve.  You must have a proper loan agreement in place though and they will not be interested to keep your horse into old age.
Sorry it probably is not what you want to hear but sanctuaries are full and if you cant afford to keep an unrideable horse, neither can others. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be too old for the bloodbank, they don't keep them past about 15yrs normally, so won't want one getting close.  Especially not in the current climate.
S


----------



## Donkeymad (14 March 2009)

QR

I hink AmyMay said it beautifully, and I agree 100%


----------



## scotsmare (14 March 2009)

Would agree with Shils on the bloodbank age issue - my friend sent one there as a 5 yr old and he's just come back age 14 as they didn't want him anymore.


----------



## Skhosu (14 March 2009)

sorry,if you can afford her as a competition horse,you can afford her as a pet imo. It's not her fault she's lame.


----------



## Ziggy_ (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
And please dont have the poor bugger PTS unless the vet reccomends it on medical grounds. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I was about to commend you on a superb post - but you just spoilt it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Same here!


----------



## CleverHorses (14 March 2009)

If you already have one retired horse can you not put the 2 out together somewhere, if your mare is in pain with this disease then I agree with everyone else about pts.  
My eventer has just been retired with suspensory injuries,  I could never send him to a charity. I love him to pieces even as a pet, he will live with me until the end. Thats life with horses, sadly they do break.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (14 March 2009)

Bit of a random idea..someone may have suggested it already, but as others have said it will be impossible to find a home via the rescue route etc. I know when my friend faced a situation much like this, she contacted her local farmer and very fortunatly found that he was happy for her 2 horses (one is a competition boy, the other suffering from various issues) on his land that was currently not being used. She pays £80 a month for the pair of them, so basically halving what would be the livery cost for 2 and loves being in charge of the two of them without livery input etc. I know also the horses have never been happier living out 24/7 ..and also getting lots more goodies from the halved costs ! Might be an idea?


----------



## ever_hopeful (14 March 2009)

I do not know Morv's personal circumstances but I just wanted to say that for those of us who DO NOT have our own land it can be extremely expensive to keep even one horse on livery (even DIY what with the ever increasing costs of things these days). So it can be a lot to ask of someone to continue paying £100's and £100's of pounds per month to maintain a horse properly, for what may be years and years, without being able to ride it - if that is what they bought the horse for, originally. So I think the arguement that if you can afford to keep a sound horse then you can continue to maintain a lame one for life can be a little too black-and-white for many of us without our own facilities to keep a horse.

What I do agree with, is the owner of any horse, be it young or old, needing to take responsibility for it if things go wrong. And I think Morv _is_ trying to do the right thing. PTS is probably the last thing any owner wants to consider, so it is not surprising that she is looking hopefully towards other avenues, before facing _that_ particular one.  What's not fair is to make her feel guilty for not considering the option of keeping the horse for the rest of it's life as an expensive field ornament, particularly as she already has another horse in this predicament.  

Realistically, other options are, (a) a charity (unlikely), (b) a retirement home (viable, but will continue to be a costly long term outgoing), (c) loan as a companion (possible, but there are SO many being offered at the mo), (d) find cheap grass keep locally (maybe a good option if horse can live out 24/7/365 and you can commit to checking it twice a day), (e) use her as a broodmare (but only viable if she's sufficiently well bred, registered, athletic and sound enough), or, (f) have her pts (perhaps the fairest option - but only if the vet is 100% positive she is permanently unsound and all the other avenue are exhausted).

It's a tough position for Morv to be in and I really feel for her and for anyone who finds themselves in this position.


----------



## Sooty (14 March 2009)

My opinion differs from yours. Horses are not machines, they are living animals, tamed by man and now totally dependent on us. This horse has outlived its usefulness to the OP, so s/he wants to dump it on a charity. It is not a money issue as s/he simply wants to get another horse which s/he can ride. Dumping an animal on a charity is not taking responsibility for its future; it is passing the buck and I think it stinks.


----------



## ever_hopeful (14 March 2009)

It is not my opinion that Morv should "dump" the mare on a chairty. Infact, I think that is a highly improbable solution to her problem and have said so in my above post. 

But for many less informed people that _IS_ the first thing they think of. "Oh, a charity!" I have a rising 2 year old which I bred, and which has limb problems. He may eventually make a light hack but will require expensive remedial shoeing for the rest of his life - but I can remember my mum's first response the to the news when I told her of his problems -- simple!  "Oh call Redwings - they'll take him. I've been sending them money for years."  Even now she _still_ does not understand why I haven't done this! Duh. But luckily for me, I _can_ continue to afford to keep him and his dam on DIY livery and am happy to spend enless hours fiddling around with them - without being able to ride either ATM. But that's _me_and _my_ choice.  

Seems to me, Morv wont be able to make the right choice for making the wrong one! PTS, and she'll be called cruel and heartless by half the forum. But if she seeks another home (be it a retirement home or companion home) and she'll be slated for palming the horse off onto someone else! So, is she doomed to spend the next 18 years spending endless amounts of money to maintain two horses but not be able to ride either when that is what she loves to do and wanted a horse for in the first place? That's a harsh option to foist on anyone.


----------



## Sooty (14 March 2009)

I don't understand why people are so much more understanding about wanting rid of a horse that no longer suits than they are about a dog. Maybe Morv could do what everyone else does when they need to sell or rehome a horse, and find a home for it herself? Failing that, yes - have it pts. It is the decent thing to do to ensure its future. Other peoples' opinions are irrelevant.


----------



## Flame_ (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Seems to me, Morv wont be able to make the right choice for making the wrong one! PTS, and she'll be called cruel and heartless by half the forum. But if she seeks another home (be it a retirement home or companion home) and she'll be slated for palming the horse off onto someone else! So, is she doomed to spend the next 18 years spending endless amounts of money to maintain two horses but not be able to ride either when that is what she loves to do and wanted a horse for in the first place? That's a harsh option to foist on anyone. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You've just said what I've tried to loads of times, but I can't put it politely! So, cheers!


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
PTS, and she'll be called cruel and heartless by half the forum.

[/ QUOTE ]
Actually, that's the last thing that would happen.  Because thankfully, most of us on here live in the real world where the reality is it's better to put a horse down than send it off to an uncertain future when it no longer has any use to it's owner.

And before you start - i've been there, and yes the horse was shot.


----------



## Morv (14 March 2009)

Unfortunatly we don't have any solid prof she was a race horse apart from she has so many characteristics its not true! The dealer we got her from told us some tale about her breeding including what stud she was from but we had no solid evidence. 

Thank you so much for your post! x


----------



## Woodrock (14 March 2009)

I cannot understand how you can afford to keep this horse if its competing, but not if it is'nt. Surely this just boils down to you not wanting to take responsibility for your horse. Why should a charity take over the cost of looking after the horse? It smacks of "yeah yeah someone else will always clean up my mess". I actually do sympathise with the situation you are in, &amp; understand it is a huge responsibility to look after and pay for a horse you cannot ride for possibly another 20yrs but you need to develop some backbone and either pay for the horse or have it PTS.


----------



## magicgirl (14 March 2009)

Morv, I quite understand what you say about not being able to keep a horse that you can no longer compete on.  In an ideal world we would all have enough money to keep all our lame, old or infirm horses in the best way for them but we don't live in an ideal world.  If competing is the reason why you have a horse then that is what you want to do.


----------



## teddyt (15 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Morv, I quite understand what you say about not being able to keep a horse that you can no longer compete on.  In an ideal world we would all have enough money to keep all our lame, old or infirm horses in the best way for them but we don't live in an ideal world.  If competing is the reason why you have a horse then that is what you want to do. 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you cant afford to have an unconditional relationship with your horse then you cant afford a horse at all. In the same vein as a dog is for life, not just for christmas, a horse is for life, not just while you can ride it. It is entirely selfish to get rid of a horse just because it can no longer do what you wanted it to do. Chances are, in many cases, it is the owner that caused the injury/problem in the first place that makes a horse unrideable. 
I have two unrideable horses, one old, one 11 years old. They will live out their days in the field. I am able to have another horse to ride but if i wasnt in that position i would just not ride. I would sacrifice my wants for the horses needs. I could never say, well sorry you will have to be PTS or passed off somewhere because i want to ride. Totally selfish. I have my own land but for all those people who think it is cheaper than livery, think again. I spend far more on hedge cutting, fencing maintenance, rolling, harrowing, re-seeding, etc than a livery bill. So it isnt a cheap option. 
People need to realise that owning a horse is a lifelong responsibility where you have to make sacrifices of time, money and effort. If you cant offer this then dont buy a horse, go to your local riding school.


----------



## Flame_ (15 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Chances are, in many cases, it is the owner that caused the injury/problem in the first place that makes a horse unrideable.

[/ QUOTE ]
Bollox 
[ QUOTE ]
I have two unrideable horses

[/ QUOTE ]
Me too. If I hadn't either given up riding for the last twelve years plus more to come, or done what I have and decided any more I buy to ride must be PTS if they prove unrideable, I would now have 5 unrideable horses! None of which would have been my fault. ETA, one of which, with hindsight, was my fault.
[ QUOTE ]
I am able to have another horse to ride but if i wasnt in that position i would just not ride. I would sacrifice my wants for the horses needs. I could never say, well sorry you will have to be PTS or passed off somewhere because i want to ride. Totally selfish.

[/ QUOTE ]
Post this in competition riders, I'd be interested to see what response you get. Personally I love riding. I don't love looking after horses. I quite enjoy it, but I wouldn't want to use nearly all my wages (which, incidentally, are earned by looking after horses I can't ride 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  on another giant pet. I'd get a rabbit if you couldn't ride horses.
[ QUOTE ]
 I have my own land but for all those people who think it is cheaper than livery, think again. I spend far more on hedge cutting, fencing maintenance, rolling, harrowing, re-seeding, etc than a livery bill. So it isnt a cheap option.

[/ QUOTE ] 
The point is, if you have your own land, you have to spend much the same amount on maintenance if you have two horses of five. Livery bills DOUBLE with every extra horse.
[ QUOTE ]
People need to realise that owning a horse is a lifelong responsibility where you have to make sacrifices of time, money and effort. If you cant offer this then dont buy a horse, go to your local riding school. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Everybody here understands that horses require time money and effort, there's no question of that. I ask you why it is unreasonable for the motivation for making those sacrifices to be riding, not caring for a pet? I'll add, going to a riding school can never bring the same satisfaction as working on a partnership with your own horse. Maybe you should suggest loaning. That way the loaner can do all the riding they want until it breaks, then they can just give it back.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2009)




----------



## Spyda (15 March 2009)

I do hate to say this; but I personally feel some people are being far too sentimental and unrealistic. Woopie for these people if _they_ can afford to keep a potentially endless number of infirm horses, but for many people this simply isn't feasible. 

Liking a relationship with a horse to that which you have with your pet dog is ridiculous IMO. For one, caring people do not sell their family pet dog unless the direst of circumstances befall them. However, horses _are_ bought and sold, usually several times, during their lives and do not share the same intimacy as a dog sharing the home of its owner. The relationship between these two domesticated animals IS different.  Sorry, but it is. Most people's dogs share their homes and when they become ill or infirm it is practical and fairly easy to maintain them sharing your home until the end of their days. This is not so with a large animal such as the horse. If you did a survey and asked all of the horse owning population if, when buying their horse, they expected to keep it for the rest of its life - many, if being honest, would admit no. Especially those buying younger animals. Many buy a horse/pony and expect to sell it on at some point; maybe to replace with a younger, older, taller, smaller one, etc.  Few, I expect, buy with a view to keeping until death do us part.  The relationship between a horse and its owner IS NOT the same as that between a dog and its owner. I just wanted to make that point as it has been bugging me that people seem to think it's reasonable to lay a guilt trip at the feet of those who for whatever reason do have to consider the PTS option if their horse becomes permanently unsound.


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 March 2009)

IMO a horse is a working animal, I have my horse to ride him.  If for some reason my horse became unrideable, I might consider rehoming him to someone who wanted him or PTS. If I wanted a pet horse,I'd buy an unbroken one, or a knackered one.  Fact is I want a riding horse and a permanently lame horse is not a riding horse.  Therefore its lost its use - it cannot work.

My dogs serve no purpose other than a companion, and they are always a companion regardless of what happens to them health wise.  

Thats what the difference is to me.  Some people have horses as pets which is great, my horse is not my pet.

That said if he was lame I would never part with him, but the point Im trying to make is I dont think there is anything at all wrong with having a horse PTS or finding a suitable pet home, if a horse can no longer do what you bought it to do.


----------



## misst (15 March 2009)

I am very sentimental about our horses BUT unfortunately one has to be practical as well.
I have my daughters 24 year old pony who is retired and paddock sound, lives out (grass livery I don't have land) and is welcome to her retirement for as long as she needs it. She served us for many many years as well as going out on loan before deciding she no longer enjoyed being ridden. She is a hairy 14h connie x arab who thrives in a field.
On the other hand my daughter has just retired her 10 year old TB who has multiple problems. We love him none the less but he will not live out - hates it with a vengence. He doesn't live with other horse - he is agressive. He also is at livery as we have no land of our own.  His future is short sadly. He will have this summer to live in the style he enjoys. Realistically we will not continue to pay S.E. livery fees (part) indefinitely for a horse who is not rideable.
We will break our hearts when the deed is done and will face criticism(sp) from some people. But he is our responsibility not that of a charity, nor will I bute him up and sell him (which I could). He will not be happy in a field so he will have a nice summer and then that will be that. 
I think the OP is fair enough to want a rideable horse but needs to be more courageous about how she deals with this situation. 
Sorry that was long!! Feel quite strongly about this as you can see.


----------



## Eira (15 March 2009)

Just take responsibility for the damn mare Morv . 
Luckily she has take 8/9 years of ridden work . 

If you can't keep her as a pet , PTS . Certainly if she has a degenerative condition . 

I know its hard , I really do but I'm in the same position with my 5yo and she will be here for the rest of her short life - the buck stops with me . End of .


----------



## MagicMelon (15 March 2009)

I agree with junior_7178, I think you should try hard to look after the horse yourself.  I dont believe in pawning the horse off on a charity as I believe they are there to help rehome cruelty cases / rescues etc. I still have my very first pony, I outgrew him many years ago but as he has remained with the odd hoof problem after serious laminitis when he was 5, I couldnt bare to sell him on because I thought he'd end up being PTS or passed around because he'd be unsound occasionally.  He is now 21yrs old this year! Im lucky in that I can afford other horses who I ride and compete.  But even so, if I could only afford one horse - Id have to choose him because he's my responsibility, its up to me to give him a good life even if thats standing about in a field.  

I dont believe in putting a horse to sleep unless the vet advises it on medical grounds. It shocks me how many people on this forum would choose this option so quickly. For example, I cant believe what Kitsune says, basically she is treating her horse as a machine - sorry Kitsune but wow I'd hate to be your horse!


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 March 2009)

Would you? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Im sure you would with the whole getting your every need catered for!!


----------



## Fizzimyst (15 March 2009)

QR

Why, why, why, whyyyyyyyyyy in this current climate with horses being dumped, neglected, palmed off and going for silly prices at auction and private sale do we suggest anything else becoming a broodmare!

If the horse is proven and there are funds to keep the horse and the foal if the foal does then sell then yes go ahead. But more foals and horses that are happy hackers, unproven.......do we REALLY need anymore


----------

